# Airedale/Cur cross pups for sale



## pibjr (Dec 5, 2013)

Sorry if this is in the wrong spot.

I just put some pups on KSL if anybody is interested. It would be better to get ahold of me via the phone # because I'm not on here that often.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=34937622&cat=105&lpid=1&search=&ad_cid=11


----------

